# Σκουνξ: λέξη του Κοσμά Πολίτη;



## nikosl (Jun 28, 2010)

Ο Κοσμάς Πολίτης στη μετάφραση των Σταφυλιών της Οργής (εγώ έχω εκδ. Γράμματα 1982) χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη σκουνξ για να αποδώσει το skunk. Δεν βάζω το νήμα στο english-greek γιατί το ερώτημά μου δεν είναι πώς αποδίδεται στα ελληνικά. Η Magenta δίνει:

_skunk [skAnk] ουσ. μεφίτις, κν. βρομοκούναβο ή η γούνα του # μτφ. λεχρίτης, υπάνθρωπος_

Ψάχνω αν έχει ξαναπετύχει κανείς τη λέξη σκουνξ από άλλο συγγραφέα ή σε άλλη αναφορά.

Συγκεκριμένα ο Πολίτης μεταφράζει:
1. "One time Pa got mad at a _skunk_ under the house."
"Ετυχε να φωλιάσει ένα *σκουνξ *κάτω από το σπίτι και ο πατέρας τρελάθηκε απ'τό κακό του."

2. "_Skunks_ get caught, an' coons, too."
"Πιάνονται ως και *σκουνξ*, ακόμα και κουνάβια."

Παρακάτω, όταν χρησιμοποιείται σε παρομοίωση, το αποφεύγει:

3."An' ol' Turnbull, stinkin' _skunk_,"
"Κι ο γερο-Τόρνμπουλ, που σκυλοβρωμά ίδιο κουτάβι[sic]".

Φαντάζομαι ότι το κουτάβι είναι τυπογραφικό, και πήγαινε για κουνάβι.
Και στη συνέχεια γυρνάει τη μετάφραση σε κουνάβια

4. "And the owls coasted overhead, and the coyotes gabbled in the distance, and into the camp _skunks_ walked, looking for bits of food- waddling, arrogant _skunks_, afraid of nothing."
"Και οι κουκουβάγιες αρμένιζαν ψηλά και τα τσακάλια σκούζανε στο απόμακρο και πάνω στο χωράφι τριγυρνούσαν τα κουνάβια ψάχνοντας γι'αποφάγια -τριγυρνούσανε κουνάβια όλο θράσος, δίχως τίποτα να τα τρομάζει"

5. Το ιδιωματικό "We're jus' huntin' _skunks_ under water" το κάνει "Ψάχνουμε ψύλλους στ'άχερα".

6. "He don' feel no worse'n if he killed a _skunk_"
"Η συνείδησή του δεν τον βαραίνει πιο πολύ παρά να σκότωνε κανένα κουνάβι"

Και πάνω που νόμιζα ότι τα έχει ξεχάσει τα σκουνξ, στο τέλος του βιβλίου επιστρέφει

7. "A skunk padded heavily and unself-consciously down the trail"
"Ενα *σκουνξ *πέρασε δυσκίνητο πάνω στο μονοπάτι"

Αν δεν απαντήσει κανένας, μάλλον η λέξη είναι δημιούργημα του Πολίτη. Και συγγνώμη για το βρομερό νήμα.


----------



## anef (Jun 28, 2010)

Ο Πάπυρος δίνει: 

σκουνξ, το (skunks, Ζωολ.) πολύτιμο γουναρικό του θηλαστικού μεφίτις η μεφιτική (άλλ. σκονξ) 
και 
σκονξ (δημ., λ. γαλλ., sconce) γούνα εκ δέρματος σαρκοφάγου ζώου της Αμερικής.


----------



## nikosl (Jun 28, 2010)

α ωραία, ευχαριστώ πολύ. Στα δικά μου δεν το είχα βρει πουθενά, ούτε το γκουγκλ δίνει εύρημα. Το *ξ* λοιπόν προκύπτει μάλλον από τον πληθυντικό επειδή η λέξη εισάγεται για τα γουναρικά και όχι για τα ζωα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2010)

anef, με ξέσκισες με τον Πάπυρο. Μα ποιος Πάπυρος είναι αυτός; Η προλαρουσική έκδοση;

Το μοναδικό εύρημα από εδώ: ένα έρμο _σκονξ_ για τη γούνα στον τετράτομο Οδυσσέα.

Και απολαυστική η συλλογή. Ιδιαίτερα το «τρελάθηκε απ' το κακό του».


----------



## anef (Jun 28, 2010)

Χε χε, τον τσίμπησα απ' τον πατέρα μου αυτόν τον Πάπυρο: Πάπυρος - Εγκυκλοπαιδικόν και γλωσσικόν λεξικόν, Αθήναι 1961 (Διευθυντής συντάξεως: Στυλ. Γ. Κορρές, Καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών)


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2010)

Γιά* να επανέλθουμε στο θέμα του νήματος, που πιάσατε τους παπύρους! 
*έτσι, με τόνο... προστακτικό.

Pepe Le Pew, le skunk plus belle du monde!​


----------



## Costas (Jun 29, 2010)

Έχω ακούσει ότι κάποιες από τις μεταφράσεις του Πολίτη ήταν σκιώδεις.


----------



## nikosl (Jun 29, 2010)

Το σκιώδεις δεν το καταλαβαίνω πλήρως. Φαντάζομαι τι εννοείς. Τρεις μόνο μεταφράσεις του Πολίτη έχω διαβάσει, όλες από Στάινμπεκ, τα Σταφύλια, το Δρόμο με τις Φάμπρικες και το "Ανθρωποι και Ποντικια". Μου φάνηκαν λογοτεχνικά αριστουργήματα, χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει το πρωτότυπο. Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια από τις πρώτες γραμμές ότι ο μεταφραστής έχει πολύ τσαμπουκά και άρα φοβάσαι πόσο Στάινμπεκ ή πόσο Πολίτης είναι αυτό που διαβάζεις. Αν είχα κάνει αντιπαραβολή, θα έπαιρνα θέση επί της ουσίας. Προς το παρόν, τις συνιστώ ως έργα αλλά και για το γλωσσ(ολογ)ικό φορτίο που κουβαλάνε (το σκουνξ είναι απλώς μια λεξούλα).

Οποιος θέλει και άλλα ζωάκια: "Το Βιολογικό Εργαστήριο είχε δοσοληψίες με κάτι πολύ όμορφες και περίεργες πραμάτειες. Πουλάει ζούδια θαλασσινά, σφουγγάρια, χιτωνοτά, ανεμωνοειδή, σταυρούς της θάλασσας, αρχάστερα, υμενάστερα, δίβολβα, γαστερόποδα, κοιλέντερα, σκουλήκια και κοχλίδια, φαντασμαγορικούς ονειροφάντες, ανθόζωα της θάλασσας, γυμνόκλωνα, τακτόκλωνα, νεροσκαντζόχοιρους νυχάτους και αγκαθωτούς, καβούρια και παγούρους, ιππόκαμπους, στρείδια που ανοιγοκλείνουν με κρότο, και κάτι άλλα τόσο διάφανα που μόλις ρίχνουν έναν ίσκιο".

Από το _Δρόμο με τις Φάμπρικες_


----------



## nickel (Jun 29, 2010)

(Επικαιρότητα: Άτιμο πράγμα τα πέναλτι.)

Western Biological deals in strange and beautiful wares. It sells the lovely animals of the sea, the sponges, tunicates, anemones, the stars and buttle-stars, and sun stars, the bivalves, barnacles, the worms and shells, the fabulous and multiform little brothers, the living moving flowers of the sea, nudibranchs and tectibranchs, the spiked and nobbed and needly urchins, the crabs and demi-crabs, the little dragons, the snapping shrimps, and ghost shrimps so transparent that they hardly throw a shadow.​
Χωρίς να μπούμε σε λεπτομέρειες, τα _χιτωνωτά_ και τα _δίθυρα_ (_δίβαλβα_) είναι δικά σου τυπο-γραφικά; Μου αρέσουν οι _νεροσκαντζόχοιροι_ για τους αχινούς. Δική του λεξιπλασία;


----------



## nikosl (Jun 29, 2010)

Τα χιτωνωτά δικό μου λάθος. Το "δίβολβα" όπως το βλέπω το έγραψα. Οι νεροσκαντζόχοιροι είναι καινούργια άσκηση.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 30, 2010)

Ωραίες είναι κι οι μεταφράσεις του Π. στον Κίπλινγκ. Για σκιώδεις μεταφράσεις δεν ξέρω, αλλά εμφανιζόταν ως επιμελητής μεταφράσεων από τα ρώσικα στη δεκαετία του '50.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2010)

nikosl said:


> _skunk [skAnk] ουσ. μεφίτις, κν. βρομοκούναβο ή η γούνα του # μτφ. λεχρίτης, υπάνθρωπος_



Αναβίωση νήματος για μια τεχνική ερώτηση: πώς ετυμολογείται και πώς κλίνεται το ουσιαστικό μεφίτις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 17, 2010)

Υποθέτω, η μεφίτις, της μεφίτιδος (μα ποιος λέει «η μεφίτις»); Εναλλακτικά, η μεφίτιδα, της μεφίτιδας, κατά την πυρίτιδα (μα ποιος λέει «η μεφίτιδα»);


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2010)

Φοβάμαι μήπως είναι άκλιτο, γι' αυτό ψάχνω την ετυμολογία. Άλλη λύση, να το πω βρομοκούναβο και να τελειώνω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2010)

Ετυμολογία: In Roman mythology, Mefitis (or Mephitis) was the personification of the poisonous gases emitted from the ground in swamps and volcanic vapors. Mephitic, derived from Mefitis, is an adjective in the English language meaning "offensive in odor"; "noxious"; and "poisonous."

Η μεφίτιδα κ.λπ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2020)

Να προσθέσω εδώ ότι υπάρχει και ρήμα *μεφιτίζω *= αναδίδω δυσάρεστη και βλαβερή οσμή, γεμίζω την ατμόσφαιρα από δυσώδεις και επιβλαβείς αναθυμιάσεις.

Κι αν δεν το έχετε ήδη πάρει μυρωδιά, υπάρχει κι άλλο όμοσμο νήμα: weasel, ferret, marten, badger, wolverine, polecat (skunk).


----------

